# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  الرقية الشرعية بصوت العجمى و السديس و الشريم

## ashrafwater

*[frame="1 50"]

الرقية الشرعية بصوت العجمى و السديس و الشريم -استماع و تحميل
http://ahdaf. net/ivt/details. php?linkid= 31[/frame]*

----------


## العالي عالي

الله يعطيك العافية على الموضوع  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

مشكووور والموضوع مش ظاهر عندي!!

----------


## فخر الأجيال

شكرا جزاك الله كل خير وشفى جميع مرضى المسلمين

----------


## زهره التوليب

بارك الله فيك

----------


## سلام

شكراااااااااااااااا جدااااااااا اعطاك اللة العافية

----------


## abyzid

الله يعطيك العافية ويجزيك الله

----------


## تهاني الام

شكرا بس ما فتح

----------


## يا رب لك الحمد

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  :36 1 11[1]:

----------

